# smoking with tallow wood.



## hook-n-hand (Aug 30, 2009)

Has anyone tried this. I took down several large tallow trees and used some for the kids camp fire. Smoke smelled like oak and wondered how it would taste with out waisting meat.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey, you brought it up. Try it out and let us know.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Give it a shot... I'll wait fer yer answer!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

don't think it's a good idea to burn that wood


----------



## troy white (Sep 27, 2006)

Are you serious...........It has alway's smell'ed like someone ****'ed on the fire to me


----------



## crhfish (Dec 3, 2008)

Ingestion of plant material causes gastrointestinal upset with nausea and vomiting. Contact with the plants can cause dermatitis (Westbrooks & Preacher 1986). The milky sap in both the leaves and the berries is poisonous to animals (Redlus 1997). Sheep and goats have been known to eat the leaves of Chinese tallow, but the plant is toxic to cattle (Jubinsky & Anderson 1996; Russell et al. 1969).

I would be careful, it might make you real sick.


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

troy white said:


> Are you serious...........It has alway's smell'ed like someone ****'ed on the fire to me


 LMAOF !


----------



## hook-n-hand (Aug 30, 2009)

Now I'm nervous, not sure now if I want to use it in my pit. Don't feel like missing the Texans game tomarrow.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

chinese tallow grows fast for shade and the berries make decent slingshot fodder.
the story ends there, i would just as soon bbq w/pine.:redface:


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

man I hate those trees. They used to sell the hell out of them and builders loved them because they grow very quickly. The root systems are hell on foundations and they are considered invasive species now. I would burn it but I don't thick I would bbq with it.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

OK for fireplace or camp fire but not for cooking, you won't like the flavor.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Pretty sure that carp is toxic! Don't, under any circumstances, cook with tallow wood. BAD JUJU!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Definitely the worst smelling wood i have ever been around- "like Oak" bwahahahaha


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Its toxic. google "chinese tallow toxic".

It aint even close to good smokin wood.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Substitute the Chinese Tallow wood with wood from a big Redtop bush if you want that "choke you in the back of the throat bitter taste"...and use it on a whole hog for your dad's 70th birthday party with 150 attendees, like my brother did.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Houston, WE GOT a PROBLEM... That stuff is for the burn pile..


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

it's bad in your fireplace too
soft sappy wood
soots up your chimney fast like pine
the only thing to use it for is a campfire


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

shanecolston said:


> Has anyone tried this. I took down several large tallow trees and used some for the kids camp fire. Smoke smelled like oak and wondered how it would taste with out waisting meat.


you from round these parts?/lol,, i started using apple wood, a little more money but ohh my, its great , i use pekan most the time, then mesquite but it burns hotter, last i use hickory


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I would not even burn it in a campfire, nasty smell, can't even imagine using it in a pit or fireplace. rs


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Chazz1007 said:


> Houston, WE GOT a PROBLEM... That stuff is for the burn pile..


If you would come cut down pecan trees we would have something to spoke with . . . wg


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Man don't use that stuff to smoke meat with!!!
If you do all your kids and grandkids will be born naked. And half of them will become 2coolers.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Bobby said:


> Man don't use that stuff to smoke meat with!!!
> If you do all your kids and grandkids will be born naked. And half of them will become 2coolers.


LOL!! I bet he got a good buzz off that . . . wg


----------



## hook-n-hand (Aug 30, 2009)

Good thing I didn't try it, smoked like a tire was on fire and made the marshmellows taste funny even after a few drinks. Tallow smelt like oak when cutting it but not when burning it. Burnt quickly too.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

I just hauled off some pecan that had sat on the ground just long enough to fill with ants, not going to make this mistake twice. I did lose a pear limb this year and have been burning it in the chiminea at night. Just curious since it's a hard wood is it any good to cook with??


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

LOL!! understand. . . wood is hard to come by these days - especially smoke'n wood . . . . . wg


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

ralph7 said:


> chinese tallow grows fast for shade and the berries make decent slingshot fodder.
> the story ends there, i would just as soon bbq w/pine.:redface:


One of the few tree here that have fall colors


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

shanecolston said:


> Good thing I didn't try it, smoked like a tire was on fire and made the marshmellows taste funny even after a few drinks. Tallow smelt like oak when cutting it but not when burning it. Burnt quickly too.


**** dude, sho nuff sounds like you went ahead and tried over it to me! So, did YOU eat the marshmallows? Google can be most peoples friends- but i think you may be the Exception! Guess you made it through the Gar caviar too


----------



## the_dude_abides (Jun 3, 2010)

Whiskey Girl said:


> LOL!! understand. . . wood is hard to come by these days - especially smoke'n wood . . . . . wg


So many jokes i want to make on this one.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

texcajun said:


> Pretty sure that carp is toxic! Don't, under any circumstances, cook with tallow wood. BAD JUJU!


Carp is toxic? I like it smoked with tallow wood.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Carp is toxic? I like it smoked with tallow wood with a few cold shiners.


 fixed it/lol :brew2:


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

the_dude_abides said:


> So many jokes i want to make on this one.


me too. :biggrin:


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

you might try rich pine, it puts a nice glaze on the meat.


----------



## troy white (Sep 27, 2006)

I like using creosote, you can feed the whole community with one chicken


----------

